# getting another furbaby



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

It's been a long time since I have posted anything but I always do come on to read what everyone posts- always very helpful!I have been inquiring a few breeders regarding getting another Maltese. I have a 2 year old little girl right now and she is spayed (just to clarify that in no way do I want another for breeding purposes). I really would like to get her a little brother,however am worried about Heaven because she's been alone and is used to having all the attention. Can anyone share their experiences. Right now I'm talking with the breeder at Richelieu's Maltese. I'm sooo excited but at the same time I don't want to do anything that will not be beneficial to Heaven. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congrats on considering a new addition. There will always be an adjustment period but I know from my experience that my babies love having eachother to cuddle and play together. It's fun having more than 1!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Does your little girl get along w/other dogs? Have any of your friends ever brought another dog into your home? If so, how did she react? As Brooke said, there's an adjustment period, but nothing they won't usually get over. Unless of course your girl is a very territorial one.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on your soon to be addition. I had no problems adding to my pack. I think one of each is a good balance, at least that's what I have read. I have two boys and a girl and they all get along great. I think it is typical for the first dog to ingnore the new dog for a few days and then start to warm up. The only thing I heard is that in some cases depending on temperament its better not to put two females together...imagine that.... :innocent: Course many can probably prove otherwise. 

I believe what is most important is making sure the 1st dog knows they are still loved and finding a good balancing personality in the 2nd dog.


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

> Does your little girl get along w/other dogs? Have any of your friends ever brought another dog into your home? If so, how did she react? As Brooke said, there's an adjustment period, but nothing they won't usually get over. Unless of course your girl is a very territorial one.[/B]


Yeah Heaven gets along great with other dogs. We go to the dog park and she gets along with other dogs. However, I know that she likes people more than dogs.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

wb to the forum. we have 3 right now... i want 2 more :smilie_daumenpos: 
i think its great that you are getting another furbaby, now heaven will have a little brother to play with. personally i want 2 more.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Richeleiu! Does she have any males available right now? That's a long drive for you! I'm smack dab in the middle of california and that's even a long drive for me, up to SF! 

I haven't had any trouble bringing 'new' maltese into my house. My first maltese Lucy adapted very well and she sounds very much like Heaven, likes other dogs but adores humans more. I have only brought in females though, so don't have that experience. Right now though, I have three 14 week old male maltese puppies and she treats them like the 'other' puppy I brought home (Caira) pretty much by ignoring them! They like to bug her by jumping on her and she does the whole snarl get away from me thing, which only makes them worse, LOL!


----------

